# Yamaki acoustic guitar



## Dr.StephanHeimer

I'm wondering if anyone has information about Yamaki acoustic guitars, i've heard them described as martin copies. I have one that needs a new bridge, I don't have it with me right now so I can't teak any pics or provide any model info (ill do that this weekend).

If anyone has anything to share i'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## snacker

It depends on what model - I had a mid-line one that was a really nice guitar and had a mature, woody tone to it - cosmetically, bare bones though - I've heard that the high end ones are very nice Martin copies


----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Dr I have all sorts of info on Yamaki's just shoot me a pic or two and some numbers and I'll gladly share what info I have for you. Over the years they have been building some great guitars that I think right now are very under valued and they have been making guitars for other folks to ie: washburn and such I have a D-68 SW Washburn Yamaki from 1989 and it is freakin awesome to play and have been looking for several other models from them in that time period, so looking forward to seeing some pictures and such.Ship


----------



## Furtz

I had a Yamaki back in the early seventies. I don't recall the model, but it was a really light weight dreadnought style. Traded it in on a new Guild F-30, and I'm still kicking myself for that.


----------



## shoretyus

I bought an older model from member PaulS for my son.. very nice. Martin .. hmm not quite but it will probably be his last guitar.


----------



## Traivs

I have a Yamaki Deluxe Folk. It had a giant hole in the bass side, top bout when I got it. I patched it up, and although it doesn't look pretty, I'm quite happy with the way it sounds. I still play it.


----------



## sneakypete

YAMAKI


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Here are some pics, its stamped AY339S inside




























The bridge is cracked, you can kindof make it out between the pegs - 



















Any additional info and maybe some estimates on value would be appreciated.


----------



## Ship of fools

http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaki/yamakisings101.jpg
These Yamaki's are very underestimated in value as most do not understand how good of a guitar these were and most were very well made guitars, so it is kind of hard to say what replacement value would be but I would guesstimate some where around $350.00 in your guitars shape and if the bridge was in good order around the $550-675.00.ship


----------



## High/Deaf

*Yamaki Love (and on Feb 14....)*

I love Yamaki's. The affair started in the late '70's, when I worked in a music store and was convinced to buy this used Yamaki that just came in on trade. Didn't know how good it was at the time, but I know now how hard it would be to replace. 

They are very undervalued IMO. Especially the better ones. Fix that guitar and love it to death.

Anyways, here's my AY-390S (D35/D45 hybrid) copy.


----------



## Mike MacLeod

Yamakis are nice examples of the Martin copy. I remember them fondly, and I have a pal who swears by them and claims he will buy up every one he can find. 

But, things are only worth what someone will pay for them. Those that have them value them highly. But they already have one or two and probably wouldn't want another. Therefore the market is made up of those who don't have one and don't realize how good they are. The market seems to put them around, $350.

At $350, they are an excellent buy, if not a real bargain (assuming reasonable playing condition), but $600 or $700 puts them in pretty good company. There are excellent new guitars with full warranty that live in this price range.


----------



## jazzmaster61

I bought a 1976 Yamaki 12 string in Toronto brand new that has served as decoration in my living room for 25 years.


----------



## Big White Tele

I bought my first guitar in 1975, A brand new Yamaki 333 I Think it is. I still have it. A really good guitar, and it still plays and sounds great. Just like my Martin except for a few more wood jionts, and a Cedar top.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

I think i'm gonna keep it although I am loath to add another project to the already long and neglected list. Guess I better get my ass in gear


----------



## benisonstar

I had a Yamaki once that I bought of a dude for $20 bucks. Used it for a whole summer as my busking guitar on the streets of Nelson BC, made enough money for food, beer, (etc) every day and made some good friends in the process. It didn't play so well but I usually just tuned er open and banged on it....it held up really well to the sh%t and abuse even with a 4 inch crack from the sound hole to the binding beside the headstock. At the end of things I gave to a cute little bird for free and she still has it. If I find another one I will buy it. They have a nice woodsy tone.


----------



## allthumbs56

I bought mine in about 75'. At that time, I looked at everything in every price range and had a budget of $2000. I bought my Yamaki - I think it was $450 with case. It was, and still is the nicest sounding acoustic I have ever played. I have gone to the store numerous times over the years to seek it's replacement and always come away empty-handed. It's had some bracing reglued and a pickup installed but other than that ........ nothing - not even a truss rod adjustment......... 35 years - not bad.

Yamaki's are to acoustics what 70's Tokais are to electrics (my opinion - I have the pleasure of owning both). As to value, regardless of what the Market says, I would not sell her for a grand ...... or two for that matter. Three and I'd think about it............... I could maybe get a close replacement for that.

You find one - you buy it.


----------



## eric_b

I've posted about a Yamaki I bought new in '75 or so... Fit & finish was really nice, but tone was dull and the neck felt clumsy, never bonded with it and was glad to get rid... I've got a Norman B20 built in '75, and although it's primitive in build and finish, it sounds superior and plays far better, IMO of course.


----------



## benisonstar

allthumbs56 said:


> I bought mine in about 75'. At that time, I looked at everything in every price range and had a budget of $2000. I bought my Yamaki - I think it was $450 with case. It was, and still is the nicest sounding acoustic I have ever played. I have gone to the store numerous times over the years to seek it's replacement and always come away empty-handed. It's had some bracing reglued and a pickup installed but other than that ........ nothing - not even a truss rod adjustment......... 35 years - not bad.
> 
> Yamaki's are to acoustics what 70's Tokais are to electrics (my opinion - I have the pleasure of owning both). As to value, regardless of what the Market says, I would not sell her for a grand ...... or two for that matter. Three and I'd think about it............... I could maybe get a close replacement for that.
> 
> You find one - you buy it.


eyup that's how I feel! I was pretty lucky to get mine for $20 at the time, I remember looking at it at first, somewhat beaten, 5mms of action at the 5th thinking...OK bud, I'll give you $20 ( the going rate of a gram of BC chron ) he's like OK Dude....a month later the thing is filing my finger nails for me and sounding bangin....I say " sweet Yamaki"


----------



## allthumbs56

eric_b said:


> I've posted about a Yamaki I bought new in '75 or so... Fit & finish was really nice, but tone was dull and the neck felt clumsy, never bonded with it and was glad to get rid... I've got a Norman B20 built in '75, and although it's primitive in build and finish, it sounds superior and plays far better, IMO of course.


There are always pearls amongst the swine (mixed metaphor?). As recall I did try 3 different copies of the same and the one I bought shone above the others. If the going rate is $350 I'd buy all I could find - even the "dogs" are better than anything 800 bones'd get ya in a another make.


----------



## Phoenix

My 1973 Yamaki Folk Deluxe #AY335 is for sale. Any idea what it is worth? Thanks.


----------



## sisuboy

*1976 Yamaki*

I bought a 1976 Yamaki for $450 American. It's been a great guitar. The sound is very rich,I think. The action is only a bit high,as I need to sand the bottom of the bridge piece. Jeff


----------



## timtravis

*Yamaki Deluxe 12-string*



Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has information about Yamaki acoustic guitars, i've heard them described as martin copies. I have one that needs a new bridge, I don't have it with me right now so I can't teak any pics or provide any model info (ill do that this weekend).
> 
> If anyone has anything to share i'd be happy to hear it.


I had a Yamaki Deluxe 12-string that I bought off a guy for $50 back in the late 70's. That guitar was awesome!! The sound was so incredible. I would still have it but lost it in a fire about 10 years ago. I've been looking for one ever since. Had to settle for a Takamine (also an awesome guitar) until I can find one!
Tim


----------



## rollingdam

Heads up to Yamaki followers-I noticed this ad on the local Kijiji

Vintage 1970's MIJ Yamaki AY-370S Solid Top with HSC - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.


----------



## Big White Tele

rollingdam said:


> Heads up to Yamaki followers-I noticed this ad on the local Kijiji
> 
> Vintage 1970's MIJ Yamaki AY-370S Solid Top with HSC - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.


 Thats a nice guitar end a great price.


----------



## MD-Cu29

Yamaki fans! Greetings from your brother from the southern border. I have the YW-50 model with serial 230320. It’s for sale. Does anyone know what I should sell it for?


----------



## MD-Cu29

MD-Cu29 said:


> Yamaki fans! Greetings from your brother from the southern border. I have the YW-50 model with serial 230320. It’s for sale. Does anyone know what I should sell it for?


----------



## MD-Cu29

More of the Yamaki YW-50 for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Steadfastly

Yamaki's are a good example of those who buy/bought them of people who bought with their ears, not their eyes or their pocketbooks. Alvarez, Yairi and Eastman are examples of the same thing.


----------



## Stevec87

I have a AY378S and it’s near impossible to find anything on it.


----------



## Eric Reesor

MD-Cu29 said:


> More of the Yamaki YW-50 for your viewing pleasure.


Just don't back up that car!!!


----------



## Swervin55

MD-Cu29 said:


> Yamaki fans! Greetings from your brother from the southern border. I have the YW-50 model with serial 230320. It’s for sale. Does anyone know what I should sell it for?


Have you got any pictures?


----------



## Phil1923

Stevec87 said:


> I have a AY378S and it’s near impossible to find anything on it.
> View attachment 405384


I have one to, it has been in the family for over 40 years.
The AY prefix were for the guitars sold through Great West Imports in Canada in the 70’s and early 80’s.




Stevec87 said:


> I have a AY378S and it’s near impossible to find anything on it.
> View attachment 405384





Stevec87 said:


> I have a AY378S and it’s near impossible to find anything on it.
> View attachment 405384


I have one too, it has been in the family for over 40 years.
The AY prefix were associated to guitars sold in Canada by Great West Imports in the 70’s and 80’s



https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5de283e5e21f980cc5832886/t/5ed3c9dcdf699b54f8bad52e/1590938102191/Great+West+Yamaki+Sings+Catalog+Watermark+Protected.pdf


----------



## allthumbs56

Phil1923 said:


> I have one to, it has been in the family for over 40 years.
> The AY prefix were for the guitars sold through Great West Imports in Canada in the 70’s and early 80’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one too, it has been in the family for over 40 years.
> The AY prefix were associated to guitars sold in Canada by Great West Imports in the 70’s and 80’s
> 
> 
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5de283e5e21f980cc5832886/t/5ed3c9dcdf699b54f8bad52e/1590938102191/Great+West+Yamaki+Sings+Catalog+Watermark+Protected.pdf


Great catalog and welcome. Mine's not in there though. I'm not sure I've seen another with snowflake fret markers.


----------



## jtrhino.ent

allthumbs56 said:


> Great catalog and welcome. Mine's not in there though. I'm not sure I've seen another with snowflake fret markers.
> View attachment 418264
> View attachment 418265


Chris,

I have what looks like almost the same guitar. I can't find a model number on it only the serial number which is 131001. I put a zing across it while cleaning up Christmas night 
back in the mid 80s. Other than that it's in great shape and sounds better all the time. I came across a few pics of what they call their DeLuxe model and that was pretty close.
I was wondering if you might check your serial number to see if it is anywhere in the same neighborhood and let me know. 

Thanks for your time

John


----------



## KennD

High/Deaf said:


> *Yamaki Love (and on Feb 14....)*
> 
> I love Yamaki's. The affair started in the late '70's, when I worked in a music store and was convinced to buy this used Yamaki that just came in on trade. Didn't know how good it was at the time, but I know now how hard it would be to replace.
> 
> They are very undervalued IMO. Especially the better ones. Fix that guitar and love it to death.
> 
> Anyways, here's my AY-390S (D35/D45 hybrid) copy.


Very nice!


----------



## delveskevin

Hello


jtrhino.ent said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have what looks like almost the same guitar. I can't find a model number on it only the serial number which is 131001. I put a zing across it while cleaning up Christmas night
> back in the mid 80s. Other than that it's in great shape and sounds better all the time. I came across a few pics of what they call their DeLuxe model and that was pretty close.
> I was wondering if you might check your serial number to see if it is anywhere in the same neighborhood and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> John
> 
> View attachment 418792
> View attachment 418793
> View attachment 418794
> View attachment 418795


Looks like a Yamaki R100 maybe?


----------



## delveskevin

Phil1923 said:


> I have one to, it has been in the family for over 40 years.
> The AY prefix were for the guitars sold through Great West Imports in Canada in the 70’s and early 80’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one too, it has been in the family for over 40 years.
> The AY prefix were associated to guitars sold in Canada by Great West Imports in the 70’s and 80’s
> 
> 
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5de283e5e21f980cc5832886/t/5ed3c9dcdf699b54f8bad52e/1590938102191/Great+West+Yamaki+Sings+Catalog+Watermark+Protected.pdf


I also have a Yamaki ay333s


----------



## allthumbs56

jtrhino.ent said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have what looks like almost the same guitar. I can't find a model number on it only the serial number which is 131001. I put a zing across it while cleaning up Christmas night
> back in the mid 80s. Other than that it's in great shape and sounds better all the time. I came across a few pics of what they call their DeLuxe model and that was pretty close.
> I was wondering if you might check your serial number to see if it is anywhere in the same neighborhood and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> John
> 
> View attachment 418792
> View attachment 418793
> View attachment 418794
> View attachment 418795


Wow! That is absolutely identical to mine. I have no model # either. I will check the serial# and get back soon.

I've even got a similar scrape on the lower bout 👍

*edit* I looked closer. The only difference is that mine does not have the MOP body inlay - it's just a white/black ply - much like the R100. The back center inlay is identical to yours though (unlike the R100).

Guess we could call our guitars "Very rare" and sell em' for 10 grand


----------



## Petrove

Could anyone give me any info on my Yamaki model AY339S I think I've gathered that it has a cedar top but not sure what the back and sides are, also not sure how old it is. It's pretty rough with a chunk missing out of the sound hole but I'm looking to perhaps send it off to get repaired so hopefully I can get it looking and playing better in the near future. Serial 210508


----------



## Ship of fools

Petrove it is a Canadian solid cedar top guitar and rosewood back and sides but I can tell you that the fret markers are from mexico and were made around 72-76


----------



## Petrove

Ship of fools said:


> Petrove it is a Canadian solid cedar top guitar and rosewood back and sides but I can tell you that the fret markers are from mexico and were made around 72-76


That's pretty cool, I wasn't sure about the age as the guy we got it from wasn't very knowledgeable and seemed to think it wasn't that old so I thought the serial number might have meant it was from August of 2005 or maybe May of 2008 since I got it in the late 2000's but everything I read said they haven't been making guitars since around the 80's. What does that mean to have Mexican fret markers? Were these assembled in Mexico?


----------



## Ship of fools

No just the fret markers were imported from Mexico


----------



## kimblair52

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Dr I have all sorts of info on Yamaki's just shoot me a pic or two and some numbers and I'll gladly share what info I have for you. Over the years they have been building some great guitars that I think right now are very under valued and they have been making guitars for other folks to ie: washburn and such I have a D-68 SW Washburn Yamaki from 1989 and it is freakin awesome to play and have been looking for sevl other models from them in that time period, so looking forward to seeing some pictures and such.Ship


I have a model AY 374 W and can't seem to find much on it


----------



## Ship of fools

All I can tell you is that it is part of the Buffalo series, sorry I don't have any info directly on this model.


----------

